# Fuuuckk!!!!!!



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Ace bandage. If that's not enough, athletic wrap and tape. 

I prefer this approach as opposed to an over the counter brace. In my experience they're worthless. You can wrap and tape to the point of pretty much having a soft cast. I used this approach back in my basketball days. I had a severe ankle sprain and the doctor was saying to sit out the rest of the season. Not gonna happen. I was back on the court two weeks later.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks, i guess il just continue to use my tensor wrap when it gets sore.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Go to a sports doctor. I twisted my ankle a couple of years ago and even though I can do 99% of the stuff on it I could before, it isn't the same.

If I don't warm it up for activity beforehand, then it is weaker and hurts more in certain directions compared to my other ankle.

It was fully 100%, or so I thought until it took a relatively light blow during a soccer game. Went home feeling fine and an hour or two later it hurt almost like it was sprained.

It doesn't give me enough problems for me to consider it an injury... but I can appreciate what people mean when they say that your body doesn't act the same after you age. Its not that I can't stand up and do flying jump spin kicks and land on my toes.... its that I need to make sure my ankle is 'warmed up' before I attempt it to make sure I don't tweak it.

Nothing wrong with going out and being athletic and taking falls and all that... but take care of yourself when you get injured so that you aren't constantly reminded of the injury years later.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Yea, Thanks. I know I need to take care of it more then I do probably. Maybe get a MRI and see if it's permanent injury or if i can make it regain full use again.


----------

